# Just doing a quiet spot of fishing when............



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Was just out doing a bit of fishing with the old lady when a few targets showed up and my better half started yelling. So I grabbed my slingshot and came running. "Since I got back into slingshots I am rarely with out one." Seeing the snakes swimmming in the water I grabbed for a few marbles I had in my pocket . Well all I did was get close to them no hits. These guys seemed to want my fishing spot pretty bad and weren't leaving. So I did what I should have done in the first place and picked up some rocks. After 2 shots at about 10 feet got a hit center body shot that did it. left a good size hole in his side. Awhile later 2 more showed up and got the other one the same way. 
There both stone kills with chained 64 rubber bands 333 chains. The slingshot is the one on the left. these are just some I made wile thinking out loud with my saw. Sorry about the pictures there from my phone. thanks for looking.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice shooting, DM!
Those look to be pretty good size.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Well done DM!

Those #64s can do it... I keep telling everyone that the #64s chained can kill as good as the top quality red #32s..

Many a pigeon has died to the chained #64s from rocks I did it and so did my friends and now serpents have been claimed by the basic #64s and rocks as ammo.
Rocks fired at living things have an effect like Matter and Anti-Matter when the stone impacts its mark.

You did a good job DM

Congrats
Nico


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow! I thought you could only snakes with a head shot. Great post dragon man. I really like that slingshot on the right. Mind if I give it a go?


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Nico said:


> Well done DM!
> 
> Those #64s can do it... I keep telling everyone that the #64s chained can kill as good as the top quality red #32s..
> 
> ...


Yes the can I make my chains for a little longer draw and they are deadly. I have also taken a few pigeon with them also.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Dayhiker said:


> Wow! I thought you could only snakes with a head shot. Great post dragon man. I really like that slingshot on the right. Mind if I give it a go?


A body shot to a snake will do the same as if I were to break my back. You just need a good hard shot. As for the slingshot be my gest it is just a Y with a pinky hole. The one with out the hole did pretty good.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

Good Shooting !


----------



## JoshM (Apr 24, 2010)

some good shots ! nice to see someone using good old fashioned stones as opposed to ball bearings !


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

good shooting dm


----------



## Cap (Jun 22, 2011)

What kind are they? Did you shoot them because you knew they where venomous?


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

There water moccasin both were bout 2 1/2 feet long. Mean little buggers they will come at you for no reason and they are venomous. I'm always happy to shot them when they come calling.


----------



## Cap (Jun 22, 2011)

Thank you sir. I looked them up now and did my homework. Learn something new avery day, I say.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I never fish any more with out at least one slingshot in my pocket.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good Shooting DM


----------



## dgaf (Jun 10, 2011)

grate shots


----------

